# health insurance



## sweetoo (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi,
I arrived from Finland in end of September 2014 as a half Finn- half German with both citizenships, thinking that the finnish Kela national health care system is insuring me. I took up a job which I thought was part time but never registered with a German insurance company at that time. I left the job because it was more than 70 hours a week for 1000 e a month, and that was not what my work contract said. Then I went to stay in Finland with my husband for 1,5 months, middle of December 2014 until 3rd February 2015. Back in Germany I looked for another job and worked for a work force renting company until 30th April. The company that hired my work from them took me as their employee starting 2nd May 2015. That was when I first registered with a health insurance in Germany. However, this health insurance claims, I was already their customer in November 2014 and was uninsured during December 2014 and 11th February 2015, even though I thought I was still insured by the finnish Kela. Now they are charging me the maximum fee (about 200 e) per month with the explanation that I was not insured in December and January and are also not giving me an insurance card, despite I'm paying membership. Now I am paying membership with the health insurance, but cannot go to a doctor, because they will not see me without health insurance card. What should I do now? At some point I will need a doctor for a broken tooth or to prescribe flue medicine or so. What can I do to get this insurance card?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Consult a good, experienced German health insurance consultant. The rules are VERY complicated in cases like yours and no layman can give you definite information!


----------

